# internet access



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

I would like to be able to access the internet through TIVO. There is a usb port for wireless keyboard and mouse in the back of the TIVO. I dont think this would be a stretch. If the WII can do it so can TIVO!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Nope its not supported.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

He knows it's not, that's why it's in *Suggestion* Avenue.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

just4fn44 said:


> I would like to be able to access the internet through TIVO. There is a usb port for wireless keyboard and mouse in the back of the TIVO. I dont think this would be a stretch. If the WII can do it so can TIVO!


What do you mean by "access the internet"? What aspect of the internet? The TiVo already uses the internet for guide and OS updates, for web scheduling, video downloads, TiVocasts, etc. Are you asking for a web browser, e-mail, RSS feeds, what?


----------

